# What to do about my springs?!!!



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

So I installed B&G lowering springs back about 2 years ago and my ride height was perfect. And then last March I installed new lovell struts, springs, and strut mounts. After these were installed I had a reverse rack which was awful. So I was trying to figure out what the problem was and came to the conclusion that my oem strut mounts collapsed and that was the reason for the difference in ride height. 

I did not want to put my oem strut mounts back in considering they collapsed so I decided to cut a half inch off my front springs to compensate for the ride height. The ride height is perfect now, but I want to fit some 275s in the rear and my B&Gs will be too low for those tires, so what are some good springs that will still be considerably low in the front, but will be able to fit bigger tires in back? Can you buy fronts and rears separately?

I am also getting a bad vibration when I go in excess speeds of about 40mph. Any ideas what this could be? Ive heard balance of wheels, ball joints or tie rods loose too. Or do you think it could be because I cut my springs?

Sorry but last thing. Is there a way that anything in my rear suspension could have collapsed like the front to make my ride height lower? Because my rear is 1.2 in drop but seems to be lower than that.

Thanks guys I am just trying to get my baby perfect.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

First of all, how did you cut the springs? They are a really hardened steel and if you over heat them they will lose spring rate. Second, I am not sure how much lower the car is than stock, but one you go too far you will start running into bad camber curve issues, and possibly bump steer issues, but I haven't studied the geometry on the GTO's much.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I recommend King springs. Some say they are harsh, i disagree. They are so fun on the on/off ramp twisties.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

billyjack2 said:


> First of all, how did you cut the springs? They are a really hardened steel and if you over heat them they will lose spring rate. Second, I am not sure how much lower the car is than stock, but one you go too far you will start running into bad camber curve issues, and possibly bump steer issues, but I haven't studied the geometry on the GTO's much.


I just used a dremel tool with a cut off wheel. Didnt heat up the springs from my understanding. What do you think I should do from here?


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot these are coilover mac strut, so it would be possible to cut the springs like that. You would be there for ages with a bigger, non-coilover spring. haha

Remember that for every coil it is roughly a 11% increase in spring rate so you are dealing with a stiffer spring than what you bought. That isn't exact, but springs are too hard to measure if you are really worried.

If you have all the mounts fixed and the tire rubs up front (you can always test fit the rears on the fronts) then you will just have to go with taller springs all around.
It could be possible to add spacers to pick the car up. I've never made spacers for coilovers, but you could either buy them somewhere I am sure or fab them yourself if you are able.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Quick questions about king springs, are they stock height or lowered, or does king make both versions?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This feels like a thread from a Honda Tech forum...


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

billyjack2 said:


> Yeah, I forgot these are coilover mac strut, so it would be possible to cut the springs like that. You would be there for ages with a bigger, non-coilover spring. haha
> 
> Remember that for every coil it is roughly a 11% increase in spring rate so you are dealing with a stiffer spring than what you bought. That isn't exact, but springs are too hard to measure if you are really worried.
> 
> ...


Ya my ride is pretty stiff right now as it it. Im just trying to get back to some good non cut springs that sit low and look good. And Im trying to get rid of that vibration.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

firebird said:


> Quick questions about king springs, are they stock height or lowered, or does king make both versions?


Im pretty sure they make both. Most spring manufactures make both lowered and stock heights.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> This feels like a thread from a Honda Tech forum...


lol :rofl:

OP. Ride height shouldn't have anything to do with that tire size and rubbing. The need is for the wheel to be the right size and offset as well as whatever you do, rolling or trimming your fenders, to help the tire fit. I have 285/40/17 tires in the back on 20mm (~¾") drop springs, rolled fenders and can bottom out to the bump stop without rubbing. If you're trying to fit 275s on the stock 8" wide wheels first of all they're too narrow of a wheel and the offset will be too little. If you get the wheels widened to 9-9½" the offset increases and the tire will fit right too. A little fender work and you're golden.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Ya I was going to widen my stock 18s when the time is right. What should my offset be for what I am trying to accomplish? Do you have any idea what the vibration could be coming from?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you widen the stock 18's your offset will go from 48mm to half again of whatever you widen them. For instance going 8" to 9" will increase offset from 48mm to about 60mm. That may (or may not) be too much but it's very easy to "take away" by putting in a wheel spacer. Too little of an offset on the other hand can't be corrected. I went from 17"s with 48mm offset to 60mm offset and added a 5mm spacer to make an effective 55mm which is perfect. 

I haven't heard a lot of good things about B&G springs and they may be bad. The only way to tell is to measure. The correct measurement from the bottom of the wheel, not tire, to the fender with a 1.2" drop would be 23¼". IMHO 1.2" drop is too much without installing eccentric control arm bushings (which I don't like) to fix your bad rear camber which you have now. ¾" (20mm) is about the acceptable limit to drop without having to do other things to fix camber. The travel on these cars is so little to start with that a 1.2" is cutting the travel possible to half what it was stock. I have 20mm drop all around. It gives a decent stance, ride and performance.

Vibration can be many things. The most common is the tires. Sometimes balancing them again can fix it and with some tires even that doesn't help but need new ones to fix it. Try rotating. It could also be how the wheels were torqued down. They should be tightened down in a star pattern to about 45-50 ft/lb and then another pass to 95-100 ft/ft. Suspension issues can also cause it. Things like bad front radius rod bushings or other components can cause it.


----------

